# Peaceful fish for 55 gal



## Juanita Smith (Nov 9, 2011)

After going through a big learning curve with my 1st African cichlid peacock tank. I am selling them as they have been too agressive and now I disagree with fish stores and believe tank is too small for these fish. If it is possible to have a more peacable and less agressive tank with african cichlids in a 55 gal. what is the best fish and combination for the set up? Thanks.


----------



## jmlp3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey there, I would look into some tangs, like calvuses, leleupis, maleriis, as well, I believe, the powder blue, cobalts seem peaceful enough, in my tank anyway. But look into the tangs here and you will be able to find some, as well this site has a great cookie cutter for various tank sizes, with recommendations as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

i know that Labidochromis Caeruleus(Yellow Labs) and also Pseudotropheus Sp. Acei(Yellow Tail Acei) are on the top of the list


----------



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

I found a great mix to be red zebras, rusty cichlids and blue dolphins. That is what I have in my 55 gal. right now and its real peaceful. I know the blue dolphins will out grow the tank and I will have a 125 gal. for them before that happens. but for now its a peaceful, beautiful mix of colour. If you do not have the room for the dolphins Id probably go with Labeotrpheus trewavasae, as I hear they are easily bullied by more aggressive species so they should settle in nicely with the species mentioned above and they would keep the same colour scheme


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

i don't get why people have mixed reviews of red zebras. some people say that red zebras are aggresive and then some people say that their peaceful.
i personally like red zebras, i think they have personality like yellow labs.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Blue Dolphins of the C. Moorii type are way too small for a 55 gallon.

If I wanted a peaceful tank, Id try for Acei and Yellow labs. Even my Rustys, who are supposed to be peaceful, are sometimes mean. Generalizing aggression in species, I find, never works. Its all each individual fish and what you put them in a tank with. For instance, I have a mean adult female Rusty... she terrorizes the other Rustys, male and female. I call her my most aggressive fish in the tank. If I'd throw her in a tank full of Auratus or Bumblebee, she would look like the most peaceful fish.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

If you want a peaceful tank, cichlids aren't the way to go! Some are better than others, but peacocks have a rep as being calmer than many of the rest. Were they just chasing, or chewing the fins off each other?


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

If you're getting out of an all male type tank a good mix would be a breeding group of Aulonocara and a breeding group of yellow labs. I've heard that a group of 2m 4-6f would work with Aulonocara maylandi or kandeense. Mix one of those with 1m 4f yellow labs and you'd have a nice tank. You could also do an mbuna mix.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

phister said:


> i know that Labidochromis Caeruleus(Yellow Labs) and also Pseudotropheus Sp. Acei(Yellow Tail Acei) are on the top of the list


 :thumb:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

You could have an awesome breeding group of Psuedotropheus saulosi in a 55! The males are gorgeous blue with crisp black bars and the females are bright yellow/orange. In a tank that size, you could probably get away with 3 or 4 males that would always be colored up, and have around 4 or 5 females per male. Male saulosi will do a lot of displaying - flaring fins, circling each other, flashing against rocks - but they don't usually get into all out wars. In a 4' tank, they would each have room for their own little territory, too (especially if you design your rockscape well). And you would have fry coming out your ears. Just a thought - check em out.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Juanita Smith said:


> After going through a big learning curve with my 1st African cichlid peacock tank. I am selling them as they have been too agressive and now I disagree with fish stores and believe tank is too small for these fish. If it is possible to have a more peacable and less agressive tank with african cichlids in a 55 gal. what is the best fish and combination for the set up? Thanks.


Sorry for your issues.

By nature African Cichlids are basically all aggressive. It is really going to depend on what level *you* find acceptable.

Pretty much any Malawi or Victorian fish are going to have frequent chasing, racing around the tank, claiming of territories and fighting to some extent (anywhere from 'mild' to death matches) - it's all part of their _charm_.

As suggested, you can do a tang tank that will go through some aggression until they pair off then you should end up with a pretty stable & peaceful community with very interesting breeding behaviors.

So the million dollar question is, does the chasing around bother *you*? If so, you are rather limited as far as African Cichlids.

A description of what bothered you about the peacocks and you would like to experience from your tank would help in making recommendations. Do you want calm peaceful fish swimming around and maybe schooling? Do you want to watch breeding behavior? Or simply a bunch of pretty fish as living art?


----------



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree it is hard to generalize aggression in a species, I think it all depends on their personality, perhaps their size and what they have been able to get away with.....(much like humans  ) I have one yellow lab who grew larger and faster then my other fish and he would bully everyone including my blue dolphins. Aside from my flavus he is definitely my most aggressive fish.


----------



## Juanita Smith (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. As whole I agree that even the less agressive cichlids, are still cichlids by nature, and individual fish can not always be generalized. 
My peackocks had chased fin nipped and killed other peacocks before. So haveing been told before hand the peacocks were very peaceful pretty much did not pan out for me. I loved my beautiful fish and hated to sell them, I still have some left. But they are more work to me always having extra tanks and a hospital tank where I had to treat the beat up fish with meds regularly. I had South American cichlids before and loved them but got tired of hauling and bottling up RO water and wanted to use our hard well water so switched. 
Now I can see from expierence alot of what was going on, for starters I was sold 4 brightly colorful fish being told they were all male, after alot of fighting and chewing up and one killed, It wasn't till I saw fry that I new I had a female, Dahh! Well the fry were cute and things seemed calmer for a while, then female kept having more every few weeks. As they grew I had more aggression and have been removing fish and getting rid them. Learning to Vent and picking out females and trouble makers. Anway it is an ongoing learning expierence but to much maintenace for my spare time. Even with getting to where there is just chaseing and nipping, it bothers me to hear them hit the tank and the rocks and see my expensive fish get fins niped off, thats why I think the tank is too small. And unfortunately My house is so small the only place to keep and enjoy the tank is near a outside door. I put blinders on the side which help but every time some one walks by they dart to the back and hit the glass to hide, unless it is feeding time. 
So after 2 years of this, by my own expierence I am far more educated about these african cichlids then I was from the beginning, and willing to look into all your suggestions and maybe start over. 
My goal is to have a colorful tank with swimming fish, that do not hide or injur themselves regular, for me and my small grand children to watch and enjoy. That can take hard well water and activity arround the tank. Possibly interested in a breeding tank if I could sell the fish while they are young fry, as I only have one 30 gal to spare, and make some $, plus my kids and I enjoy watching the process. "Or" Just having pretty swimming fish that are peaceful, find plenty space in a 55 gal, and less maintenance.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

There are plenty of non-cichlids Rainbows, Congo Tetras, etc. will do fine in hard water.

If you want to stick with Cichlids - dwarf mbuna will have plenty of room in a 55.

A species like the dimorphic Pseudotropheus saulosi can actually be kept in a larger group in a 55 as a single species show tank. There would probably be a re-homing needed for a few males as they mature, but once things settle - the maintenance would be minimal.

The species group approach will tend to have lower aggression and more predictable results.

Labidochromis caeruleus can be kept as mentioned above, they are generally pretty peaceful for African cichlids as are the Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei".

An even more peaceful Malawi tank would be doing breeding groups of something like Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" and/or Aulonocara kandeense. Both of which stay significantly smaller and are generally much more mellow than the Peacocks you have been dealing with.

The tang approach with Lamprologus multifasciatus (Multies) in a large shell bed on one side, Julidochromis marlieri (Gombe) in a rock pile on the other and Rainbows or Congo tetras up top would give very interesting multi-generational fry raising behavior that you simply don't see from the Malawi fish and peaceful fish up in the water column.

Just a few ideas.


----------



## Juanita Smith (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for the ideas. Gives me more hope for options to concider in the future.


----------



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

yeah. this conversation just cost me some future coin. after reading up on psuedotropheus saulosi I'll have to pick up another 55 and fire it up for a straight saulosi breeding farm  It looks like the problem is going to be finding them.


----------



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, this conversation has me thinking of getting another 55 for a psuedotropheus saulosi breeding farm.  They would make a beautiful mix of colour as a single species tank, though it looks like the problem would be finding them :-?. Are they really as rare as it would appear? They don't seem to be available in the GTA.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

karmafish said:


> Yeah, this conversation has me thinking of getting another 55 for a psuedotropheus saulosi breeding farm.  They would make a beautiful mix of colour as a single species tank, though it looks like the problem would be finding them :-?. Are they really as rare as it would appear? They don't seem to be available in the GTA.


They're not real common in stores, but many of the online vendors have them at reasonable prices.


----------



## Juanita Smith (Nov 9, 2011)

How is the market for selling those cichlids fish from a breeding tank. Can the fry be sold while still young, or do they need to be raised to color up 1st? Just wondering if I have just two tanks if it still can be profitable.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Unless you have 52 tanks and have built a reputation over a number of years, it will not likely be profitable. Even IF you have 52 tanks and a reputation you may face breakeven only or a VERY small profit.

The cost of electricity alone eats up most of your profits, and then add in food, medication and your hours to maintain.

It's best to sell juveniles (1.5 inches or more) rather than fry. For example my LFS requires the fish be 2" and pays $2 in store credit only. Since LFS charge 50% more than online vendors you are really only getting $1 per fish.


----------



## Juanita Smith (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow! Yea thats over my head for this hobbie. Thanks.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I would say the saulosi idea or the yellow lab/accei idea would work great. I would think saulosi and accei would get along well too.

If you just want color and movement get a few shoals of rainbowfish and congo tetras. They are very colorful and peaceful. Bosemi and neon dwarf rainbows are very nice and look great with the iridescence of the congos. You could have a group of yellow labs with them too no problem.


----------



## Juanita Smith (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks for the ideas. I here all the time that yellow labs were very peaceful, but not with my past expierence. I had 4 peacocks and 4-5 yellow labs which I raised in the tank. Once the labs got old enough to mate they were not only fighting amongst them selves but were chaseing and fin nipping the peacocks. Not sure if they would do the same to any other fish in tank as well?.


----------

